# Zenith is an affordable trailer music library with a huge and beautiful GUI



## zedmaster (May 27, 2022)

Let's have a look at Zenith: A fresh and handy toolkit for trailer music composers, or just another sample pack?

Zenith is currently on intro sale for 79$ (159$ reg.) at the Cinematic Tools Website (*LINK*). Pretty nice intro price for this type of library and a great entry option into the world of trailer music imo.

One thing’s for sure: I fell in love with the large, simple yet functional GUI.

Had a ton of fun writing that hard-hitting demo and 🔥editing the living hell (!)🔥 out of that video.
What do you think?


----------



## thenorthernsounds (May 28, 2022)

This looks awesome. Thanks for sharing! Lots of useful sounds for quick turnaround tracks.


----------



## zedmaster (May 29, 2022)

Yeah, quite usable thanks to its unbiased and neutral style and simple workflow.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Sep 25, 2022)

This is now available for $39,99


----------



## osterdamus (Sep 25, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> This is now available for $39,99


Got a link, I don’t see this price?


----------



## Axl (Sep 25, 2022)

Zenith for Kontakt by Cinematic Tools - Audio Plugin Deals


Inside Zenith is a huge collection of 808’s, Booms, Downers, Drones, Electronic Hats, Impacts, Kicks, Risers, Snares, Trailer Transitions, Whoosh Hits & Whooshes – perfect for creating trailer music, sound design, EDM and more!




audioplugin.deals


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 25, 2022)

The Hits, Whoosh Hits & Braams are very good. 
$39.99 is a good deal, plus .wav files for sound design.


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Sep 26, 2022)

Daren Audio said:


> The Hits, Whoosh Hits & Braams are very good.
> $39.99 is a good deal, plus .wav files for sound design.


I still wonder how useful it can be except for huge hit trailers. Could this fit other compositions?


----------



## Daren Audio (Sep 26, 2022)

I'd say if you're familiar with Heavyocity's Forzo (Modern Brass) in the line of hybrid/epic cinematic sounds, this is quite useful. 

Definitely, won't work in slow, emotional or classical stuff. There's drones & pad patches but you could get those in other libraries or even for free (LABS).

More for high intensity, attention grabbing sounds for trailers, video intros/outros/logo stingers, etc.


----------



## zedmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> I still wonder how useful it can be except for huge hit trailers. Could this fit other compositions?


As Daren mentioned, it's made for high-impact trailer or hybrid orchestral music. You might be able to use some of the synth sounds for more ambient work, but don't expect it to sit well in a classical orchestral mix. its strength is definitely the hard-hitters


----------



## MeloKeyz (Oct 2, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> I still wonder how useful it can be except for huge hit trailers. Could this fit other compositions?


No, it's a marketing sound only


----------

